# water and new lambs



## promiseacres (Jan 17, 2013)

Our little 6 day old pd lamb is already chewing on hay....and nursing good....I know he doesn't need much water at this time but should I keep a short bucket available to him? He is too short to reach the tank....


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I would pretty soon, he'll want to copy mom. the sooner they learn the better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes...I would too.  Our lambs before a week old are already copying mama and dip there little chins in the water and lick their lips.  Wouldn't start it real drinking water, but getting close.


----------

